# Anonimo Zulu Time Mod 2014



## sgpsub68

Good day to all,

I just ordered an Anonimo Zulu Time. Simply love the crown at such an unique position and much better priced than a PAM. However, I will be getting it only during Christmas when I head back home for a short break.

Any comments on this watch?


----------



## rob_502

Excellent choice. I was contemplating between the chrono flyback and zulu. I liked the power reserve i think it's handy for these automatic watches. Is that the ox-pro version?


----------



## uspopo

Congrats on your purchase. The Zulu OxPro is next on my list of possible future purchases. 

Stan


----------



## sgpsub68

rob_502 said:


> Excellent choice. I was contemplating between the chrono flyback and zulu. I liked the power reserve i think it's handy for these automatic watches. Is that the ox-pro version?


Actually I like Chrono Flyback too but I got a good deal :-!for the Zulu Time so I grabbed it! I will post some pics once I get my hands on it... ard Christmas when I am back in Singapore for a short break. Nope, it's not the ox-pro version.


----------



## AAH

Nice Watch!! Congrats!!:-!Will be looking for some pics


----------



## scottw44

what a great watch...pictures please:-!


----------



## sgpsub68

Finally, it's here! I am suppose to collect it on 27 Dec but what the heck... went down yesterday and got it!

Lovely watch... now it has to share time with my Ball Alligator...:think:

Enjoy the pics

Merry Christmas!


----------



## sgpsub68

sgpsub68 said:


> Finally, it's here! I am suppose to collect it on 27 Dec but what the heck... went down yesterday and got it!
> 
> Lovely watch... now it has to share time with my Ball Alligator...:think:
> 
> Enjoy the pics
> 
> Merry Christmas!


More photos...


----------



## tekkno

> Lovely watch... now it has to share time with my Ball Alligator...:think:


I find it quite amazing that three people now in the Anonimo forum here have Ball Alligators! It is a hell of a watch though.

Hope you all had a great Christmas.


----------



## ronr9286t

I too fell in love with the Zulu Ox-Pro time when I saw it. 








Ron Rosenberg


----------



## scottw44

tekkno said:


> I find it quite amazing that three people now in the Anonimo forum here have Ball Alligators! It is a hell of a watch though.
> 
> Hope you all had a great Christmas.


Three Balls in this family too! Moonphase, NightTrain, and the Mrs. has a Trainmaster 60 Seconds Ladies.

Wore the ANonimo Xmas Day, and the NightTrain at Nite!


----------



## tekkno

I really like the Orange numerals and characters on that face. Very different, haven't seen one like it. The Militare case is quite unique and a great piece of art in my opinion.


----------



## Willith

What a great looking watch. Looks good, thanks for sharing and wear it well! :-!


----------



## Firenze

I love this watch. When I bought my Dual time, the final choice was between those two models. Enjoy your new time piece!


----------



## putnam dan

Ha, I sold the Alligator to buy the Anonimo


----------



## ScreenKiller

i like the oxpro version a lot better then the normal one.


----------



## ScreenKiller

would you guys buy a normal one instead of the oxpro if the price was a matter?


----------



## torromoto

I think you shoud do a bit of research and instead of reviving old threats, open a new one with your questions..Surely you'd get more response. To answer yours. If you like the OXPRO better you should buy it and not settle for less. If you do, you won't own the watch you really wanted in the first place..Also patience is key in your search.


----------

